# Goodbye, Glow



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

My lovely Glow (avatar) has passed on to the big kelp field in the sky.
A fungal presenting disease is taking my bettas, one by one, dispite KanaPlex & the other meds.
I wonder who is next?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

im so sorry, ihope the infection stops.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Your fish is gorgeous!
Thank you for the condolences. If Mist goes, I'll freak. I wanted to breed her.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no! Another one? :-( :-( :-(

Have you used anything other than antibiotics? Ie: have you tried antfungals and antiparasiticals?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've tried Epsom salt treatments, Maracyn II, & Jungle Lifeguard.
Since the death of my 1st fish, I've been all over the board for the best cures. I've discovered that, once infected, there isn't much you can do.
I'm just waiting for Red & Shade to die. That leaves me w/ 3 girls (Spark, Mist & Tang) that are eating & look pretty good. (Butch is alone in a 10 gallon & lovin' it.)
I'm going to wait another 3-6 months b/f adding any more bettas, and than I will buy them from a BREEDER & no more petcosmart fish for me!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Well..... Hopefully, this won't happen again, but if it does, you may want to treat with something stronger. Strong medications are harsh, but they may also be able to target specific organisms.

What you've used so far:
Epsom salt - can help expel internal parasites. (But other than that, it just reduces fluid retention)
Maracyn II - good gram negative antibiotic. But it's been around awhile, and a lot of organisms are resistant to it.
Jungle Lifeguard - contains "HaloShield" (1-chloro-2, 2, 5, 5-tetramethyl-4-imidazolidinone). This is non-antibiotic, broad-spectrum oxidizing agent. (http://www.tetra.net/en/en/news/news/tropical/lifeguard-interview)

If you want to try something more potent, you could look into, for example:
Kanaplex - good broad spectrum antibiotic. It's new, so bacteria isn't as resistant to it.
Parasitical medications - in case the issue is due to a parasite, rather than bacteria.

If you really want to hit the issue hard, you can even combine Kanaplex, Furan 2 and Seachem Paraguard together. (http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html#treatment2


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Well..... Hopefully, this won't happen again, but if it does, you may want to treat with something stronger. Strong medications are harsh, but they may also be able to target specific organisms.
> 
> What you've used so far:
> Epsom salt - can help expel internal parasites. (But other than that, it just reduces fluid retention)
> ...


I have used Epsom salts, KanaPlex, Lifeguard, and Maracyn II. I still have plenty of every med on the planet (I think I have a picture of them on my page) but was told not to use a lot of them by the experts. Nothing worked.


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss and your troubles with this disease. I can't really offer any insightful advice, but I wish you all the luck with keeping the rest of your fish safe. SIP Glow. She was a beautiful fish.


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's the worst to lose a fish. each one unique and unable to replace ): She's a beautiful fish. S.I.P Glow


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

So sorry for glow,RIP.


----------

